
World Leaders at Davos Call for Global Rules on Tech - jamp897
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/23/technology/world-economic-forum-data-controls.html
======
test6554
Paywalled. Mirror?

[https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/davos-leaders-
say...](https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/opinion/davos-leaders-say-they-
love-globalization-but-they-truly-love-taxing-american-companies)

